
Building maps for a self-driving car - wollstonecraft
https://medium.com/waymo/building-maps-for-a-self-driving-car-723b4d9cd3f4#.2k53gt5rl
======
ocdtrekkie
This is the fundamental weakness of Google's system. It expects every road it
drives on to be precisely mapped ahead of time, to the detail of knowing how
many centimeters high the curb is. This was the reason their cars were
described as impractical on a nationwide scale two years ago, and today's
article confirms that it remains so today.

~~~
stuckagain
Article is from nine months ago, actually. You have something negative to say
on literally every Google-related article that appears on HN, but every one
I've seen commits some factual or logical error. Why don't you give it a rest
for a while?

~~~
Oletros
He seems to be in a Crusade against Google.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Please refrain from personal attacks on HN. (cc: dang, if he gets magically
tagged or something, I can't flag comments)

Feel free to attack me on Twitter or Reddit or something.

~~~
Oletros
Which personal attacks?

It is just a logical conclusion reading your comment history.

